# Isolation Transformer review and audible differences



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Just an announcement right now however many have noted that toriodal style isolation transformers can make audible and visual differences in AV gear but are not widely known. I want to personally test this myself so I can on my own testing see if there are any perceived gains. My original goal was to purchase separate transformers one for each circuit so every piece of equipment will be dedicated circuit with it's own power feed from my AV panel and each circuit will have the isolation transformer but considering this cost to be around $1000 I decided to try ONE unit to see if it makes any affect at all.

SO.. I just purchased a 1000w isolation transformer for $150 and will arrive later this week.

My plan is to plug in and test each piece independently and see if there is anything audible and then plug everything into it and (hopefully it holds) play at levels that won't draw that much load and see if that helps.

another thing I plan on doing is plugging everything into one of my standards house receptacles with a strip and moving back and forth from the dedicated circuits to the common circuit and note any differences and THEN using the same strip that is plugged into the house then put the isolation transformer in line from it and the rest of the gear.

I'll keep this thread updated and feel free to discuss and/or share any personal experience. I figured for $150 this will be a good trial to determine of buying the bigger Piltron 2500w balanced transformers would be worth while.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Woot!

My wife told me just now... "a very heavy package came for you"

Looks like my isolation came in. Can't wait to do some testing tonight


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm gonna have to spend some more time listening. My kids have been causing too much background noise for me to really concentrate on the details. As it is... not much of a difference. The only thing I notice is better pinpointing of instruments but I really can't judge right now until I can get a quiet listening in.

The cryo'd cables made more of a difference then this. This may end up no difference at all. I know when I took the isolation out of the equation and listened again the instruments just seemed flatter like they weren't as pinpointable as before. 

it's about all I got, I'll report back later.


----------

